# Fixed Steady



## DavidL (Oct 18, 2015)

I finally got around to making a fixed steady for my Seig minin lathe.  All materials were to hand.  The frame is 6061 Al plate and the three supports are made from threaded rod capped with brass bearings.  These were rounded using a ball turning tool I made some time ago.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice work should serve you well.


----------



## DavidL (Oct 18, 2015)

Appreciate your comment


----------

